# Hello



## clairebear (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everyone

my name is Claire. i currently live in Herts near Hemel Hempstead.

i currently do not have any pet mice but i would like to and i am currently looking for a breeder in the area.

i do have experience of keeping rodents (especially rats) and i would like to add to my little rodent family


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Claire & welcome to the forum.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi :welcomeany :welcomeany


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hi.........


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello! *waves*


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hiya, Welcome to our forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome


----------

